# uber lease after 6 months happy



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

i don't spell good so please no English teachers on this thread thanks in advance.


Ive been doing the uber lease for six month and up until three weeks ago everything been real smooth. everything was great. they were taking out my invoice every week the amount of 190 for the lease for the fist year and taking out a extra 19 for the other 1000 dollar deposit. at the end of every week i still would take home anywhere between 5 and 9 hundred and i was fine with that.

three weeks ago i noticed a change i seen they took out 381.46 cents for the lease and the 19 for the deposit.
this was a double payment and i didn't get any warning or nothing just my money gone. so i called service department. they explained to me that this must of happened due to the fact i was late on my payments four months in a row. the late payment resulted in late fees and left my account about a month behind in payments. i explain that payments are withdrawn out of my account every week and i always work never missed a week. the service lady explains that uber been paying the bank biweekly and to them they need a monthly payment every 5th of the month and they been getting the payment late over seven days late which causes a late fee to be assessed. i asked for a print out of the payment history and thank her for the information thinking i will take this up with uber and have this settled.

i send the first of about four emails to uber support explaining the situation and the first reply i got was that uber just facilitates the money for santander and the banks takes the money out not uber. i reply to that email repeating that the bank explained to me that uber makes the payments and they been making the payments late. after not getting a response i sent another email asking for management to look into this. uber email a reply stating that the first uber support provided me with accurate info that uber just facilitates the money and the banks takes it out not uber. 

i give the bank a call back and tell them what uber said and to make this part of the story short they basically repeated that uber pays them. i email uber again and i tell them hey the bank is saying your making the payments late and i got a reply from uber asking who i talked to and when so they can look into this further. my response was i talk to the bank and yesterday and supplied them with the service number i used to call the bank. uber sent me a email back with a name Imelda Gonzales and a direct line and said call her. 

i called the number and someone other then imelda answered. i aske for imelda and she was busy she said. she asked me to explain what was going on and i did but after she was not able to help cause she only deals with the application process . she said she would have imelda call me back when she can today cause she is the only one that can look into it for you i said ok . hung up the phone waited all day for no call back . i called the same number the next day and Imelda answered the phone. again i explained the situation to her and she told me she wasnt able to see the account cause all she does is the application process also and does the setup on all accounts. she goes on to explain after she is done with her job the account goes to service. she said she will need some time to look into this for me and she will call me back soon as she finds out whats going on. i dont here anything from her in a couple days so i call back. she tells me she didn't have time to look into it but she will do it today and will call me right back. finally i get a email later from her stating that only one payment should of been took out my account and they are working to fix the issue. 

next invoice i was happy to see everything was back to normal but i didn't see a credit or reimbursement. i called imelda to ask what has been done and she cant remember the situation or who i am and told me she had to look into it.

so i called back service to talk to a rep explain the whole situation over again and the rep is now saying from the time i started the lease i needed to make a payment two weeks after. i said how could i do that when i lease the car one week i insured it the next week and didn't receive the uber phone to start working till two weeks after that not to mention sending them the insurance document and having it approved. also in the contract it states the payment must be mad threw uber so what are you talking about. the rep says yea only thing i see is the account was due sept 5 and thats what put your acount behing and i was like payments didn't start being taken out till august 28 th. then i told her to look at the account for notes on sept 8th and i said do you see where i called and asked why payment was not coming out? she said yes and i was like well you guys told me everything was all set and payment wasn't due yet thats why you recently just started taking out payments. (lease started at the end of july) so i asked for management and i got this guy named George. 

george ask me whats this about and i explain the whole situation all over again and he hits me with the late payment and i respond then he switches up and hits me with the whole at the beginning of the lease excuse and i respond. i asked him if you look at the account what do you see ? george says what you mean? i asked look at the account and whats the status of the account? george responded it was behind in payments. i asked what would that tell you about the name holder on the account? he answers with the person has been not paying the bill. i asked george now what if i could show you proof that i made every payment on time and its all documented. he interrupts me to say we will take care of everything im like what do you mean. he says we will credit the late fees to your account and we will refund your double payment it should take two weeks but it will be in there. im like what about all this talk about the beginning of the lease? he says you shouldn't be liable for anything we didn't do correctly your account will be current and im making notes now to your account. im like thanks and we hung up.

next invoice bam another double payment!!! i call back to have to explain everything again and now george is missing in action. and this other lady that's a manager is always around telling me she needs to talk with george to make sure that's what he said and im due for two more double payments. now every time i call im told they don't see me getting a refund and all they see is that im late and george isn't here or on another call.

on the bright side i got another finance for a new chevy cruz. i pick it up tomorrow and im giving this car back i cant wait to see what they try to put me threw next and i will pay all fee and play nice so that once my new car is registered with uber im gonna file a 93a against the bank for deceitful business practices.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Haha
they had a phone number and still lost the lease.
They should've been hiding behind the email brick wall, savages


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey @yoursonlymine sorry that you are going through Uber/Santander hell!
Read this for reference:

*Here's How Santander & Uber Have Partnered to Get More Drivers on the Road*
*Meanwhile, Attorney General Martha Coakley is investigating Santander's auto lending practices.*
Nate Boroyan
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/...uberx-martha-coakley-santander-investigation/

In your communications with Uber & Santander, it might be helpful in getting this snafu resolved if you mentioned that you will bring the matter to Massachusetts AG's & reporters attention. I've already notified Nate Boroyan of this thread, and you can inbox me if you want Nate's email address.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @yoursonlymine sorry that you are going through Uber/Santander hell!
> Read this for reference:
> 
> *Here's How Santander & Uber Have Partnered to Get More Drivers on the Road*
> ...


im gonna check this out now i just missed singing happy birthday to my kid while writing that post smh they really killed me this month.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> im gonna check this out now i just missed singing happy birthday to my kid while writing that post smh they really killed me this month.


Wait till you receive your 1099K. That 500-900 is your gross earnings not net, so what are you really making after all your expenses, insurance, gas, and other items, in correspondence to the hours you put in.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

yoursonlymine said:


> i don't spell good so please no English teachers on this thread thanks in advance.


My friend - you are one tenacious SOB... *forget driving Uber and get into law school!*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Wait till you receive your 1099K. That 500-900 is your gross earnings not net, so what are you really making after all your expenses, insurance, gas, and other items, in correspondence to the hours you put in.


Yeah, except that since his expenses will equal his earnings, he won't have any tax liability. <smirk>


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah, except that since his expenses will equal his earnings, he won't have any tax liability. <smirk>


Which literally translate to: you didn't make anything lol.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yup - That was the point.
(The good news is that after business expense deductions, at least he won't be losing money like a lot of others)


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought lease doesn't allow milage deductions.
He drove full time and earned more than his lease and gas expenses


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

*FROM THE ARTICLE:*

Wrote Kalanick:

"The key to this new platform? Uber partner-drivers have a robust, reliable cash flow through the Uber platform - every fully utilized car on the Uber system grosses over $100,000/year. That kind of cash flow lowers the risk of financing drivers and means better access to cheaper credit than otherwise available on the open market".

My coffee came out my nose when I read that one.


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> *FROM THE ARTICLE:*
> 
> Wrote Kalanick:
> 
> ...


I had to read that twice. Oh he is good...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> My coffee came out my nose when I read that one.


A "fully utilized car" is on the road, driving 30 MPH on average - PAID miles. That's 360 paid miles per day, driving 12 hour days (pretty much the most allowed by law before required rest periods). In my market that's $1/mi gross (before Uber fees and expenses). So, if I drive 12 hours per day and get paid for every mile I drive (because Uber always has a new PAX waiting for me at the end of each of my trips), then indeed, I will gross $131,400 a year. Of course that also means my car will rack up 131,400 miles per year - and since I'm driving every day I won't have time to maintain it - so I'm also going to be spending $25,000 every year on a new 'used' car and another $800 per year on tires (although I don't know when I'll get them installed - anyone know of a 24 hour Service facility and motel here in Cleveland?). And that new car will have to have room in the trunk for both my PAX luggage and my bed.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

@yoursonlymine were you able to get unpaid back payments issue resolved?


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

*My Uber Experience. From Working with Uber To Homeless Sleeping In My New Uber Car.*








Sid Jeri ( @SJeri on Twitter )
*http://myuberexperience.blogspot.com/?m=1*

This Driver experienced every possible Uber nightmare. There are 3 letters to TravisK in this blog. Read oldest to newest.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

There are other Drivers living through this Uber Santander Financing nightmare:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565314660422156290


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

I resolved it by returning it and getting my own car


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> I resolved it by returning it and getting my own car


We're there any penalties assessed for turning the car in early? Did you just hand it over and walk away?


----------



## Sam Harnett (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm a reporter for public radio. I'm doing a story about Uber financing. I'd like to talk to any drivers that got a car loan through the program. We are running the story on Tuesday, so I'd need to talk to drivers before then. Thanks!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah, except that since his expenses will equal his earnings, he won't have any tax liability. <smirk>


No he will get a tax credit from Uncle Sam and get a bigger refund. Gotta love the USA


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> No he will get a tax credit from Uncle Sam and get a bigger refund. Gotta love the USA


What tax CREDIT?
If he is leasing, he can claim actual expenses (lease payment, interest, fuel, repairs) OR the std mileage rate - as DEDUCTIONS from income, not as tax credits against taxes owed. If he owns the vehicle, he can depreciate the vehicle as a business expense.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> i don't spell good so please no English teachers on this thread thanks in advance.
> 
> Ive been doing the uber lease for six month and up until three weeks ago everything been real smooth. everything was great. they were taking out my invoice every week the amount of 190 for the lease for the fist year and taking out a extra 19 for the other 1000 dollar deposit. at the end of every week i still would take home anywhere between 5 and 9 hundred and i was fine with that.
> 
> ...


How did signing the lease ever seem like a good idea to you???


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What tax CREDIT?
> If he is leasing, he can claim actual expenses (lease payment, interest, fuel, repairs) OR the std mileage rate - as DEDUCTIONS from income, not as tax credits against taxes owed. If he owns the vehicle, he can depreciate the vehicle as a business expense.


If his expenses outweigh his earnings than it becomes a tax refund my friend. And you cannot deduct lease payments, only depreciation. Unless the car was under a corporation that he set up, which I kind of doubt just doing Uber X


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

That wasn't the point... what tax CREDIT is available to a driver?

Tax credits come off of any tax owed, but do not create a refund.

Tax DEDUCTIONS, on the other hand, *reduce the income on which tax is calculated*, and MAY create a refund (AGI: Adjusted Gross income).

*You do not need to be incorporated in order to claim business expenses.*
As a _sole proprietor_ you can file your expenses on schedule C depreciate equipment purchased for business purposes. If the car is leased, rather than owned, then the business use portion of the lease payment (or std mileage deduction) is tax deductible.

If you know of some tax CREDIT available to Uber drivers working as sole proprietors, please let us know about it.

http://yourbusiness.azcentral.com/vehicle-writeoffs-sole-proprietorship-2458.html


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That wasn't the point... what tax CREDIT is available to a driver?
> 
> Tax credits come off of any tax owed, but do not create a refund.
> 
> ...


I'm black car driver and have an S Corp, it's different for me. But it depends on your state guidelines for state income deductions. As for federal my accountant would not let me deduct car payments as an expense, only interest from a loan.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I'm black car driver and have an S Corp, it's different for me. But it depends on your state guidelines for state income deductions. As for federal my accountant would not let me deduct car payments as an expense, only interest from a loan.


Your federal taxes do not depend on your state guidelines for anything - they apply only to State taxes.
If you own your car (paid outright or financed), the reason your accountant wouldn't let you deduct your car payments is because your are depreciating the asset. If your car is financed, then *you can bet your accountant is indeed deducting the interest your company is paying on that car loan - along with all Uber fees*.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Your federal taxes do not depend on your state guidelines for anything - they apply only to State taxes.
> If you own your car (paid outright or financed), the reason your accountant wouldn't let you deduct your car payments is because your are depreciating the asset. If your car is financed, then *you can bet your accountant is indeed deducting the interest your company is paying on that car loan - along with all Uber fees*.


Re read my post, I said state guidelines apply to state taxes. Sheesh


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sam Harnett said:


> I'm a reporter for public radio. I'm doing a story about Uber financing. I'd like to talk to any drivers that got a car loan through the program. We are running the story on Tuesday, so I'd need to talk to drivers before then. Thanks!


POST # 19 / Sam Harnett :.......+1


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Re read my post, I said state guidelines apply to state taxes. Sheesh


I read your post and understood it... and commented on it, agreeing with you - and even liked it. Sheesh.

I also went on to further clarify the information you posted and continue to post (and backtrack on, now saying it was about you, rather then the "he" you referred to)


> No he will get a tax credit from Uncle Sam and get a bigger refund.


and which had the very real possibility of misleading people into thinking that
a) they can claim a tax credit of some sort (which they can't) and that
b) they cannot deduct business expenses unless they are incorporated (which they can).

That's all ... just clarifying and correcting some information that doesn't apply to anyone other than someone in your situation (S corp/liver driver).
No agenda - nothing personal.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> *My Uber Experience. From Working with Uber To Homeless Sleeping In My New Uber Car.*
> 
> Sid Jeri ( @SJeri on Twitter )
> *http://myuberexperience.blogspot.com/?m=1*
> ...


Read this guys whole story, got to say that Uber didn't really train the guy - but he didn't seem to research things very much before taking vehicle finance and joining Uber.

The phone was faulty and it sent me to the wrong place - no the phone isn't faulty, the pax doesn't know how to use the app.

The phone wouldn't let me call the pax - no it doesn't allow that, did you not explore the app and see that you can get a phone number for the pax and call them on your own phone?

Honestly the guy had next to no money, and got into more debt to drive for Uber - he obviously didn't search very hard or he would have found this forum and got the answers he needed before signing his life away.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber promotes subprime auto loans to increase driver pool*

Santander is Roger's lender. He says his 52-month lease calls for weekly payments of $227 on the minivan, to be deducted automatically by Uber from his earnings. Roger knew this was a steep lending rate but was confident he could handle it. "Even though I was paying through the nose for the car, I thought that it would be OK - I'd be making enough money to cover it." *After a series of missed payments, which Roger blames on Uber's late start in making its automated deductions, those weekly payment amounts have now risen to $450, he says.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

Yeah this is a big time scam. I traded in my 2003 Lincoln Town Car Cartier to enter this program a week later they dropped the requirements to 2000 year car or newer. I was assured by the dealer and Santander representative
that the first car payment would not be taken out until the end of my 2nd full week driving as long as I started driving within 3 business days of getting the car. I thought this was great and they were really looking out for me, wanting me to get a couple paychecks in to get my business rolling. I started driving as soon as I got the phone but with stressful e-mails to uber about how I needed the phone asap as I was financing a car through the program. I got canned responses and a phone a
came 1 week after I got the car. Not only did they not give me 2 pay cycles until the first payment was taken out, my first check was only for 3 days because I got the phone on a stressful Fri morning and there was a double payment taken out the next week and I was in the negative on my first payout because I didn't earn enough in those 3 days to cover 2 payments. It took 2 weeks to get back to where
the payment was originally at of nonstop driving everyday out of terrifying fear that they were going to repo me. It really did a number on me and my family. Right around this time it was very busy and always surging because of the snowstorms in Boston so I stayed as optimistic as I could but then spring came, schools got out and it wasn't nearly as busy as it had been and just as I caught up on the double payments because of all the lies
just to get me to sign I was tapped out financially and the spring was here . The end result was I was not getting paid and double payments are coming out when you are trying to get a little business off the ground because they didn't send me the phone on time and lied to me about the first 2 weeks not being charged for the lease I was broke. I tucked my tail in and begged family for loans taking another 500 bucks to keep me Ubering. It didn't last me that long and my next 2 checks was crap and I hadn't been able to pay myself, my other bills and support my family. Me and my wife sat down and went over everything from the no tips, dead miles, 5000 miles in 5 weeks on the car. It was decided that if I kept Ubering I would be slightly above breaking even being in this program at 60-70 hours a week. I contacted the Lawyers, Atty Lopez office who is representing the drivers in the lawsuit and they told me they are closely investigating the Santander Uber loan program but have yet to take action but may be in the future and took my contact info and heard my story. They urged me to reach out to other drivers who have been burnt by this scam to call in to them and report it as well as the State Attorneys office. I would strongly suggest to anyone who has went through this hell to call them and document your stories about your loans and what the issues you are having with them.
In closure it appears to me that the Bank and Uber are pushing subprime Usury loans that are borderline if not criminal in nature in the way they are poorly structured and managed leaving us with these horrible stories we have been hearing about the drivers who endured this and some who have lost are about to lose everything. It's a 1000 dollar scam plus the 1000 taken out over over the year and then so shady that they almost want you to lose the car so they can get the next fool to do it with big promises. The dealerships are somewhat involved in this also, mine had drivers payouts and he even had a small presentation of how I was going to be able to pay the car off with 8-10 hours of Ubering and how they have sold dozens of cars in this program and how good it is. They had direct training from Uber I am convinced and Uber says they have NO part in these loans.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

By the way I am no Rookie and Have been a LV Black Driver in Boston for 13 years. I learned the city before gps while the big dig was going on.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Trash the cars before they get repo'd, what possible difference could it make when you owe $50k on a $32k car?


----------



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

I am returning my lease car and paying termination fee of $1495. I mentioned the security deposit of $1000 I put down to get car and then the dealership said was a promo running instead of $2000 deposit only $1000. But never said that the other $1000 is going to be paid over first year. So actually financed it, which was not told and my understanding if just like apartment is returned in good condition then get deposit back. So I assume they would take the termination fee from deposit I paid but leasing company said you are losing deposit cause didn't finish out the lease. What the hell so they want me to lose my deposit which should now be over $1500 and also pay the $1495 termination of lesser fee. Oh no that is not going to happen k went through signed lease and no where that I found does it state this if don't fulfill the lease time-frame so I would not be getting my security deposit back. So shopping for used auto now and when I find one Santander Financial can have their car back and we will be fighting over deposit not returned. So I know how you feel. Dealership says they sold out of what I wanted with leather and offered another model I clearly stated will be loaded with same (leather) and was told yeah and it wasn't. But after not having car for three weeks I need something to start getting income in.


----------

